# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  ερώτηση

## EleniPap

καλησπέρα σας, θέλω να κάνω μια ερώτηση στους ανθρώπους που είναι εθισμένοι σε αλκοόλ, τζόγο.... 
βοηθάει καλύτερα να αφήσεις μόνο του το εθισμένο άτομο ή να ξερει ότι απο πίσω έχει την οικογένεια του και δεν είναι μόνος;
Εμας το πρόβλημα ξεκινά από τον πατέρα μου, τελειωμένος πλέον στο αλκοόλ. Συνεχίζεται με τον αδερφό μου που και αυτος έχει εθισμό αλκοόλ, τζόγο, έχει χαλάσει 2 γάμους και δεν λέει να καταλαβει το πρόβλημα του. Εμεις σαν πατρική οικογένεια είμαστε δίπλα του να τον στηρίζουμε αλλά πλέον νομιζω ότι δεν βοηθιεται, δεν το καταλαβενει ότι έχει πρόβλημα. πλέον έχει χαλάσει όλη του την περιουσία στο τζόγο, και κατάλαβα ότι ακόμα παίζει μικρα ποσα και πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. γυρνάει στα κολομπαρα και βρίσκει όλες τις τελειωμένες...μπορεί να έχει εμμονή και στο σεξ δεν ξερω...
Νομιζω με έχει διαλύσει όλη αυτή η κατάσταση του και επειδή ο αδερφός μου ήταν για μένα στήριγμα και τωρα αισθάνομαι ότι έγινε σαν τον μπαμπά έχασα το στήριγμα μου... δεν ξέρω πως να το διαχειριστώ, του λέω την αλήθεια ότι έχει πρόβλημα και δεν καταλαβενει.....

----------


## Macgyver

αφου υπαρχει συννοσηροτητα μεταξυ τζογου - αλκοολ , δυσκολα τα πραματα elenipap , ηουν εθισμενος στο αλκοολ , με πηγαν περισυμε εσαγγελικη εντολη στο Δρομοκαιτιο, τελειως λαθος μερος για αποτοξινωση ,( οι ΑΑ , ειναι το καταλληλοτερο ), πηγα και φετος στο Γαληνη , παλι λαθος μερος για αποτοξινωση , αιναι αμφοτερα για ψυχασθενεις μονον,........καλυτερα ειναι φυσικα να ξερει οτι εχει την οικογενεια του απο πισω, αλλα δεν προκιται να κοψει το αλκοολ , ως δια μαγεις , εγω επινα κρασι, αλα σε ποσοτητες , φροντικζα δε να παραμεινω σε αυτο , και να μην παω σε σκληρα αλκοολικα ιδρυματα .....το καλυτερο αποτοξινωτικιδυνμα ειναι του Συνουρη, αλλ δεν εχω ακουσει καλα λογια γι αυτο, για το πως συμπεριφερονται στους ασθενεις ..........για μενα το καλυτερο ηταν το Δρομακειτιο, ειναι και δωρεαν , στο γαληνη πληρωσα για 23 μερες 4.400 ευρω , και δεν ειχε αποτεσμα , απλα ησουν κλεισμενος καπου και δεν μποορουσες να εξασκησεις τον εθισμο σου , εχει και κυλικειο, το Γαληνη δεν εχει, και στο Δρομοκαειτιο παραγγελναμε απ εξω , σαντουιτς , σουβλακια , δεν ηταν καλο το φαγητο σε αμφοτερα .......βεβαια το προβλημα ειναι πως θα τον πεισετε να παει στο Δρομοκαειτιο , ασε το Δαφνι, εκει σε χτυπανε κιολας , εχω ακουσει πολλες διηγησεις απο ασθενεις του Δρμοκαειτιου οπως και του Συνουρη , ..........αυτο σημαινει ' εισαγγελικη εντολη ' ερχονται 2 μπατσοι και σε παιρνουν σηκωτο, αν προβαλλεις αντισταση και δενουν και στο κρεββατι , εγω δεν προεβαλλα αντισταση , και με αφησαν ησυχο .....μονο σε κρατικο νοσοκομειο ισχυει η εισαγγελικη εντολη, ασε που εγω πηγα στο Σισμανογλειο, γεματο ψυχασθεις , ασχημο πριβαλλον , και την αλλη μερα ζητησα και με πηγαν στο Γαληνη , καλο περιβαλλον, εκανα και μια καλη φιλη εκει ...........εκοψα το κρασι μετα απο 15 χρονια , γιατι επαθα ενα σοβαροτατο αυτοανοσο τον 7/2020, και κινδυνευε η ζωη μου αν συνεχιζα το αλκοολ, το εκοψα λοιπον , αρα ειναι θεμα θελησης η κινητρου , το ψιλοξαναρχισα για 1 μηνα τον 7/21 πιστευοντας οτι εχω ξεμπλεξει με το αυτοανοσο, αμ. δε, δεν ειχα ξεπερδεψει ....
το προβλημα με τον πατερα σδου ειναι οτι δεν παραδεχεται οτι εχει προβληματικη σχεση με το αλκοολ, εγω το παραδεχουν , με τον τζογο δεν ειχα προβλημα ποτέ , γνωρισα στο Γαληνη μια κοπελα με προβλημα τζογου, ηταν μονιμως αφραγκη φυσικα .με το που επιανε κανα φραγκο, το επαιζε, προερχοταν απο πλουσια οκογενεια , αλλα της ειχαν παρει τις καρτες , τα μετρητα ...............δυσκολα τα πραματα , οχι ομως ακατορθωτα ..... ..........τωρα εχω κοψει το αλκοολ, εντελως , δε ηταν και κανα κατορθωμα ....

καλη επιτυχια , κοριτσι μου , ειθε να κοπουν οι κακες συνηθειες ....

----------


## mindcrime

> καλησπέρα σας, θέλω να κάνω μια ερώτηση στους ανθρώπους που είναι εθισμένοι σε αλκοόλ, τζόγο.... 
> βοηθάει καλύτερα να αφήσεις μόνο του το εθισμένο άτομο ή να ξερει ότι απο πίσω έχει την οικογένεια του και δεν είναι μόνος;
> Εμας το πρόβλημα ξεκινά από τον πατέρα μου, τελειωμένος πλέον στο αλκοόλ. Συνεχίζεται με τον αδερφό μου που και αυτος έχει εθισμό αλκοόλ, τζόγο, έχει χαλάσει 2 γάμους και δεν λέει να καταλαβει το πρόβλημα του. Εμεις σαν πατρική οικογένεια είμαστε δίπλα του να τον στηρίζουμε αλλά πλέον νομιζω ότι δεν βοηθιεται, δεν το καταλαβενει ότι έχει πρόβλημα. πλέον έχει χαλάσει όλη του την περιουσία στο τζόγο, και κατάλαβα ότι ακόμα παίζει μικρα ποσα και πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. γυρνάει στα κολομπαρα και βρίσκει όλες τις τελειωμένες...μπορεί να έχει εμμονή και στο σεξ δεν ξερω...
> Νομιζω με έχει διαλύσει όλη αυτή η κατάσταση του και επειδή ο αδερφός μου ήταν για μένα στήριγμα και τωρα αισθάνομαι ότι έγινε σαν τον μπαμπά έχασα το στήριγμα μου... δεν ξέρω πως να το διαχειριστώ, του λέω την αλήθεια ότι έχει πρόβλημα και δεν καταλαβενει.....


Μια χαρα καταλαβαινει απλώς υπαρχει κοσμος που μπορει να κοψει κατι πολυ ευκολα και υπαρχει κοσμος που δεν μπορει να το κοψει με τιποτα. Ε ο αδερφος αου ανηκει στη 2η κατηγορια μην περιμενεις να σου πει πως δεν μπορει να τα κοψει και πως αναγνωριζει το προβλημα του δεν θα το κανει. Εσυ για την ωρα πρεπει να μαθεις να στηριζεσαι στον εαυτο σου και οχι στους αλλους. Αληθεια με τον πατερα σου εσυ δεν ειδες πως ειναι ιδιοι ή δεν ειναι ίδιοι; Με τον πατερα του πρεπει να τα πηγαινει καλα ετσι δεν ειναι; Ποσο χρονων ειναι; 40-50;

----------


## EleniPap

Την κατάσταση του πατέρα μου την ξέρει, όλη η οικογένεια τσακώνεται μαζί του και αυτός. την δική του κατάσταση δεν καταλαβενει η δεν θελει να καταλαβει, μας έχουν φέρει σε δύσκολη θέση. Ντρέπομαι ΠΟΛΥ! 50 χρόνων είναι.

----------

